# albinos and sun cream?



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

iv been told that i should put sun cream on my furbys if they are outside  is there a pet safe option? or have i been told rubbish


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i've never heard that. sounds a bit bazaar to me.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks lol that's what i thought but wanted to check with more knowledgeable people  its better safe then sorry


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know with white horses its a good idea to put some on them particularly there noses. 

I would imagine if you provide them with plenty of shade in their runs they'll be ok, there pretty smart creatures


----------



## Nelson (Feb 2, 2011)

i wouldnt put none of mine in direct sunlight for too long anyhow.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

they have a run outside that has sunny patch where they curl up together as well a a well shaded bit and they get a big tub like a baby bath of water to drink from/take baths in


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i think it would just look a bit strange if you cover them in sun cream, especially if you're a women... lol :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lol i was a women last time i checked  i will take note only smother my poor ferrets in suncream when nobody else is looking


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

ferrets as a rule are not sun worshippers nor do they fair well if left in the sun for long periods of time they will over heat if not moved quickly into a cool shaded area they will die as they cant regulate their body temperature 
putting sun cream on a ferrets a bit silly 1 they will rub it off 2 if they get it on their paws they will lick it off that in turn might make them sick due to the chemicals in the cream 
mine think e45 cream & dove soap are just yummy not that i feed them it, you know what ferrets are like lick first pay later


----------

